# In peace at last



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I lost another one of my angels tonight

Winston died at 9pm after a fall from the roof of his cage, whilst doing the monkey bars (his fav thing)

I rushed him to the emergency vet in bradford, when i could finally get a vet to see him, but we arrived too late :crying: 
He died just as we pulled into the carpark 

The vet said he had broken his back and they wouldnt have been able to do anything anyway :crying:

He is going to be buried with some of his favourite treats

Rest in peace my baby xx
Mummy will see you at the bridge

Go play with my other angels, they will show you the way xxx

Sleep tight xxx

Mummy loves you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:crying: :crying:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Aww hun, wish there was something helpful I could say, but all I can say is you know I am there for you if you need to talk. Have fun at the bridge Winston XX.


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

awww that has made tears come to my eyes hun 

im really sorry about the loss, but you done everything you possibly could and he will be at rest now, playing with all the remembered hammies up in the sky. 

sweet dreams winston x


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh Sarah I'm so sorry.:sad::sad::sad:

RIP Winston and have fun at the bridge.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> I lost another one of my angels tonight
> 
> Winston died at 9pm after a fall from the roof of his cage, whilst doing the monkey bars (his fav thing)
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry. If you want a chat pm me I'm here for you.


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

R.I.P winston run free sweetie


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

So sorry you lost little Winston.
My thoughts are with you at this a sad time.xxx


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

So sorry to hear about Winston RIP little guy....hugs Jill


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

so very sorry xxx RIP Winston xx


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

So sorry to hear that Sarah .


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

So sorry Sarah, RIP Winston x


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

omg hun im so sorry !!!!

RIP Winston :frown2: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Sorry to hear it  x


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I am so sorry  RIP Winston xxx


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

:crying: I'm so sorry honey!!! Hope you are doing okay - RIP little WInston and have fun with your friends over the bridge

x x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

im so sorry R.I.P Winston


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

:crying:
I'm so sorry
Run free at the bridge little guy!


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

So sorry for your loss.
RIP Winston x


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

ohh im so sorry sarah 
RIP winston


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh I am so sorry to hear...rest in peace little one  Run free now....x


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. Run free and nibble all the good stuff Winston


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

* "The light of my life"*

You have to stay this time mummy
I now have to be free
Don't be so sad mummy
for now I'm at peace
Let go of your pain, let it take part of you
because from out of these ashes, a new life will bloom
Don't look for me in places I have been
I am in your heart mummy
and inside your soul
..and everything that reminds you of me
see, I'm not really gone
Don't be lost in the dark
or scared when you're alone
My spirit is near you, and my light will shine on

'to be blind and not see her magic and what she's given me
- to sit in the dark alone and not embrace what love I've been shown
now that, would be the tragedy'

_written by Amanda_

R.I.P Dearest Winston. May you run free over the rainbow bridge with all the other animals that have passed away


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

xgemma86x said:


> * "The light of my life"*
> 
> You have to stay this time mummy
> I now have to be free
> ...


Thank you

That is lovely x


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Thank you
> 
> That is lovely x


Another 1 of my faves......

*Beyond the Rainbow*

As much as I loved the life we had and all the times we played,
I was so very tired and knew my time on earth would fade.
I saw a wondrous image then of a place that's trouble-free
Where all of us can meet again to spend eternity.

I saw the most beautiful Rainbow, and on the other side
Were meadows rich and beautiful -- lush and green and wide!
And running through the meadows as far as the eye could see
Were animals of every sort as healthy as could be!
My own tired, failing body was fresh and healed and new
And I wanted to go run with them, but I had something left to do.

I needed to reach out to you, to tell you I'm alright
That this place is truly wonderful, then a bright Glow pierced the night.
'Twas the Glow of many Candles shining bright and strong and bold
And I knew then that it held your love in its brilliant shades of gold.

For although we may not be together in the way we used to be,
We are still connected by a cord no eye can see.
So whenever you need to find me, we're never far apart
If you look beyond the Rainbow and listen with your heart.

(Written by CG - 1995)


----------



## spiffy (Jun 30, 2009)

I am sorry to hear of your loss. RIP Winston.


----------

